# Snails For Sale LOOK



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

3 rodatzi snails adult/breeding 










50 babies from rodatzi - free to good home 









2 albino fulica/jades - pic was little while ago now 5pound each 









1 fulica was rescue 1.00









+ postage, 10 pound for rodatzi's, 5pound for babies, 6.00pound for jades and fulica


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

dont know how i have managed to put this in wrong section but i have


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

What's the diff between jadatzi's and rodatzi's? Also are the fulica/jades are they jadatzi's or white jades? Are they the same thing (jadatzi's and white jades i mean)? Sorry if Q's are bit silly lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

White jades are the same species - achatina fulica (the most common african land snail. White jade is a nickname given to the white fleshed variant. Achatina fulica var. rodatzi is another variant (or subspecies?) that has a yellow plain shell instead of the brown mottled shell of the common fulicas. I don't know what you mean by "jadatzi" but I'm assuming someone somewhere has bred a white fleshed rodatzi?


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

Jadatzi are a cross of white jade and rodatzi =]=] which is white fleshed and yellow shelled


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Dunno i'm getting some snails off a member on here, 1 margie cross and two jadatzi. They have plain yellow shells with white bodies, i'm assuming that means they're white fleshed rodatzi?


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Cool lol you replied at same time as me lol!


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep that is what they are basically a cross mix. =]=] of the rodatzi and the albino fulica =]=] the two different types i have for sale =]=]


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll take the babies if u post


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

How much it cost to send do you know???


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Cool cheers i have a bit of a thing for white bodies snails they are such cool looking wee things lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Next day special delivery for a takeaway tub with damp sphagnum moss and babies in would cost about £7.40 if I remember right lol.


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah they are cool, dont really want get rid any my snails, but they have to go as i have agreed to take on my mates gecko


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

lil-miss-vix said:


> How much it cost to send do you know???


depends on the packaging...up to 2kgs its around £19 (but I don't think they'll be as heavy as that  ) and how much for the adults?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Next day special delivery for a takeaway tub with damp sphagnum moss and babies in would cost about £7.40 if I remember right lol.



Kathy...only difference I'm not in the uk


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Next day special delivery for a takeaway tub with damp sphagnum moss and babies in would cost about £7.40 if I remember right lol.


to abroad i was on about


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

malti said:


> depends on the packaging...up to 2kgs its around £19 (but i don't think they'll be as heavy as that  ) and how much for the adults?


 
3.50 each


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

lil-miss-vix said:


> to abroad i was on about


if you want, check with the post office and I'll send the money


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

which ones do you want??


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

lil-miss-vix said:


> which ones do you want??


the babies for now..still have to wait 2 weeks to get paid  if u still have the adults, I'll probably take them later


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Malti said:


> Kathy...only difference I'm not in the uk


Ahaa, that'll teach me to pay more attention! :lol2:


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

i dont have much time to go post office to check tbh if someone in this country offers to take them ill let them go as its easier and less worry for me as i have hell of alot going on


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

lil-miss-vix said:


> i dont have much time to go post office to check tbh if someone in this country offers to take them ill let them go as its easier and less worry for me as i have hell of alot going on


up to you...if u don't find anyone, just remember I'll take em


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah if i get chance go postoffice ill go but im at college every day except mondays, leave house 7.20am and dont get home till 7pm


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Hi, I'd like both the Jades posted please :2thumb:


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

sold sorry


----------



## lil-miss-vix (Jun 18, 2009)

Adult rodatzi and babies and fulica still avalible


----------

